# Sitting or Kneeling / Baseboards



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

The question is do you kneel or sit when painting baseboards. I generally sit and do a clockwise bum scooch around the room. I have never been much of a kneeler.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

No "both" option?

T&M..sitting
Bid...knees


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Invalid poll, I see no lying down. :thumbsup:

Yes. I do know a painter who lies on his side while doing bases.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I know what your saying i just thought that lying down would be ridiculous should i have an option for standing??? its possible.. valid point lets see if i can change it! ahhh duuhh i dont think I can.... dont know... I was also thinking more right left your either past the 50 or above the 50 lying down and sitting same thing, kneeling some form of crouching same thing... you say tomato i say tomatoe


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

daArch said:


> Invalid poll, I see no lying down. :thumbsup:
> 
> Yes. I do know a painter who lies on his side while doing bases.


..and another morning-chuckle for me, by daArch.

Although I have no doubt there are painters that do that...it still seems funny.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.racatac.com/pics.html?


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

We just roll with a bulldog until we hit carpet.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> ..and another morning-chuckle for me, by daArch.
> 
> Although I have no doubt there are painters that do that...it still seems funny.


We used to rib him, but them I tried it. Sometimes it makes sense. While cutting in, your eye can be level to the cut and you can see much better. Of course there is a narcoleptic hazard here, and it's embarrassing when the HO walks in after you've dozed off.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I voted kneeling only because there is no brush taped to an extension pole for the too old to get back up if your kneel, sit, or lie down option.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Skateboard


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

paint and hammer said:


> skateboard


win!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> Invalid poll, I see no lying down. :thumbsup:
> 
> Yes. I do know a painter who lies on his side while doing bases.


Don't think I'd like to get my face that close to some of the carpets and floors I have to work over.  
Had to do some bathroom cabinet toe kicks yesterday (yes - Saturday! ) where I had to be lying down. Didn't enjoy it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Don't think I'd like to get my face that close to some of the carpets and floors I have to work over.
> Had to do some bathroom cabinet toe kicks yesterday (yes - Saturday! ) where I had to be lying down. Didn't enjoy it.


Oh I hear you, although, on those clean extra thick and clean carpets, it's so bad.

In one of "those" bathrooms, you pick up a day laborer in front of H D


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

Stool with wheels! Works great has to be really low to floor obviously !


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

None of the choices or just a combination.
Some "flexible and short types" just stand.

What we tell our painters is: 
Yoga position is not cool unless you like the Dalai Lama :chinese:.
Do what you need to do but think of this as "you are just passing by",
if you look at the production rates for most baseboards, 
comfort is out of the question. You are not staying there much.
Jason, I think you heard that before.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Creeper on tile and faux wood floors. Real wood floors will leave imprints of the wheels in thewood. Trust me, I know.  for the record, we just squat, we rarely brush baseboards, masking is not conducive to stools, creepers, or laying on your arse.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

kneeling while wearing knee pads, We see a lot of tile and hardwood and without knee pads I would have to find another option.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Pants with kneepad inserts.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

I ran into a grout cleaner at a home I had finished painting last week. I saw this contraption and asked if i could take a look at it, I had never seen it before.

I only loooked at for about a minute, it was extremely comfortable, but did not have enough time try and paint baseboard. Its actually scooting around that I'm wondering if its practical to use it. It did roll very smoothly ( garage floor )

They run around $65 bucks and are called knee rollers.

Anybody here tried something like this?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Pants with kneepad inserts.



Yup, have a few pairs of Armed, I find the pads aren't as low on the leg as I would like, but way better than wearing pads.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Yup, have a few pairs of Armed, I find the pads aren't as low on the leg as I would like, but way better than wearing pads.


These are another good option.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> These are another good option.



Nice drill.

Those are on sale for around $50 at a wood worker store last week.....they didn't have white.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Nice drill.
> 
> Those are on sale for around $50 at a wood worker store last week.....they didn't have white.


I wear armed and those in khaki too.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I wear armed and those in khaki too.


I like the knee pads in the armed, but don't really dig the pocket configuration. Feels like stuff is more on the front of the thigh rather than the side. Call me sensitive...but that bugs me.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I like the knee pads in the armed, but don't really dig the pocket configuration. Feels like stuff is more on the front of the thigh rather than the side. Call me sensitive...but that bugs me.


One fundamental difference between the two is that the inserts on the BL go in from the bottom instead of the topside. This eliminates the feeling of having an open pocket at the top of the knee. And they do seem to have more hip side pocket. I like thigh pockets though for alot of things.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Lay down and you will be looking for a new job.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Standing up while using a striker :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

BTW,

to all you kneelers, take advice from one who wish he had learned from the outset, USE KNEE PADS, of any kind.

Now-a-days just looking at someone keeling without knee pads make my knees ache


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I was trained to do base while standing. Being 5'6", I have no problem with that. Any other way would slow me down. What I don't like doing is wearing jeans of any kind. Shorts give more room for flexibility. That's my experience for what it's worth....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Shorts give more room for flexibility. That's my experience for what it's worth....


Absolutely, that's one reason why I love summer. But my knee pads get a little "funky" in no time. And Fabreeze don't cut through it. I'm developing washable covers for them.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Dont share knee pads either. Sharing sweat and dirt can lead to nasty rashes.


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> kneeling while wearing knee pads, We see a lot of tile and hardwood and without knee pads I would have to find another option.


I agree, I think it looks unprofessional to sit down. I worked for a Hungarian man when I first started who would kick you if he saw you sitting.

I always say to my students, "your muna (Fijian for bum) should not touch any surface while you are working unless you can hold sandpaper or a paintbrush between your cheeks."


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

For what it's worth, I do a sort of standing bent-over crouch, with the not-at-that-moment-painting arm's elbow on the same side knee, the upper arm partly supporting the side of my chest, so I am leaning into it a little sideways, my head definitely sideways. Also, kneeling on one knee, doing the same sort of elbow-knee upper arm-chest leaning sideways head thing. It doesn't sound very ergonomic, but I switch sides a lot, and it's fairly comfortable. Although, come to think of it, it sounds like a complicated yoga pose. If I sit, I get too relaxed and go slower.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Holly said:


> For what it's worth, I do a sort of standing bent-over crouch, with the not-at-that-moment-painting arm's elbow on the same side knee, the upper arm partly supporting the side of my chest, so I am leaning into it a little sideways, my head definitely sideways. Also, kneeling on one knee, doing the same sort of elbow-knee upper arm-chest leaning sideways head thing. It doesn't sound very ergonomic, but I switch sides a lot, and it's fairly comfortable. Although, come to think of it, it sounds like a complicated yoga pose. If I sit, I get too relaxed and go slower.


I can no way visualize, but my back is definitely hurting just hearing words like 
"bent-over" , "sideways", etc. Could you post a piuc or even a drawing to REALLY torture me ? :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Dont share knee pads either. Sharing sweat and dirt can lead to nasty rashes.


I can tell you really like this thread. :jester:

Once you go kneepads in the pants it hurts to wear the straps all day. I will buy a pair of proknee's pads next very large flooring job I find myself doing.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I had a boss who liked to say "All I want to see is asses and elbows. "

Pretty much defines the position.


----------



## jonnythecutter (Mar 10, 2009)

Standing and bending from the waist.... it's so uncomfortable you paint faster. that's what the guys who trained me insisted on. and it's true.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

jonnythecutter said:


> Standing and bending from the waist.... it's so uncomfortable you paint faster. that's what the guys who trained me insisted on. and it's true.


Wonder if he was still insisting on it when he got older.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> I ran into a grout cleaner at a home I had finished painting last week. I saw this contraption and asked if i could take a look at it, I had never seen it before.
> 
> I only loooked at for about a minute, it was extremely comfortable, but did not have enough time try and paint baseboard. Its actually scooting around that I'm wondering if its practical to use it. It did roll very smoothly ( garage floor )
> 
> ...


I own one of those. It got lost somewhere in my garage. I prefer a pad that I put on the floor and move is as I go. It's a nice product for some people but we just got tired of it.


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

I can't sit for doing any task. Even the thought of doing so I flash back to the last time I did it on a job as a newbie.  He didn't yell, just told me it made me look lazy!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm a kneeler. If I'm working over carpet I don't generally have any other padding except that which my drop provides. If I'm working on a surface like hardwood floor or tile, I use one of those foam pads they sell for gardening. They're cheap, easy to store, and light weight.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

my mother must have dozens of those, and she don't even work in a garden


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> my mother must have dozens of those, and she don't even work in a garden


I think the one I'm currently using was my wife's. She must have three or four others out in the garage. Whenever I need a new one, one of hers disappears. :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> I think the one I'm currently using was my wife's. She must have three or four others out in the garage. Whenever I need a new one, one of hers disappears. :whistling2:


And when one disappears, three new ones take its place ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

daArch said:


> I can no way visualize, but my back is definitely hurting just hearing words like
> "bent-over" , "sideways", etc. Could you post a piuc or even a drawing to REALLY torture me ? :thumbsup:


Yeah, I guess that's kind of hard to visualize, but it's like this--you've sat in a chair before, leaning forward with both elbows resting on your knees? Take away the chair, lean forward some more so you don't fall over backwards, lean sideways into one arm, then lift the other one off its knee so you can paint.






See? Then just grab your brush and start painting.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

From that picture I can visualize three ways to grip the brush... and none of them involve the hands. :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> From that picture I can visualize three ways to grip the brush... and none of them involve the hands. :whistling2:


I can visualize at least three more than you, does that make me thrice as devoid of decorum ?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> I can visualize at least three more than you, does that make me thrice as devoid of decorum ?


Nah, just older, wiser in the ways of the world, and more deviant. :yes:


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

researchhound said:


> From that picture I can visualize three ways to grip the brush... and none of them involve the hands. :whistling2:





daArch said:


> I can visualize at least three more than you, does that make me thrice as devoid of decorum ?


Well, Ole uses both hands to paint... You gotta use all resources available to you if you're gonna be competitive. 

Speaking of which, has anyone seen the profile of Major? What the hell does she paint with? I'd rather look at poor Jenni's hamburger hand than get an eyeful of this gal's meat with no warning. Eeww. I came across it when I was looking for members with Maine in their names, and was appalled. Is it a joke or something? I really hate it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Holly said:


> Speaking of which, has anyone seen the profile of Major? What the hell does she paint with? I'd rather look at poor Jenni's hamburger hand than get an eyeful of this gal's meat with no warning. Eeww. I came across it when I was looking for members with Maine in their names, and was appalled. Is it a joke or something? I really hate it.


Not until now Holly, I used to look at most all new members and weed out the potential spammers but these days I am waiting until the spam happens so I just let the member count climb and eject them when something happens. 

Maybe she thought it was a body painting forum lol.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Holly said:


> Well, Ole uses both hands to paint... You gotta use all resources available to you if you're gonna be competitive.
> 
> Speaking of which, has anyone seen the profile of Major? What the hell does she paint with? I'd rather look at poor Jenni's hamburger hand than get an eyeful of this gal's meat with no warning. Eeww. I came across it when I was looking for members with Maine in their names, and was appalled. Is it a joke or something? I really hate it.


 The curiosity was killing me Holly,I had to go see.:blink: I bet that profile gets a lot of looks in the next few days! lol I loved your comment. Personally, I think I would need to see a few more photos before I formed an opinion:whistling2:
It's the internet-can't take it too..... seriously


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CliffK said:


> The curiosity was killing me Holly,I had to go see.:blink: I bet that profile gets a lot of looks in the next few days! lol I loved your comment. Personally, I think I would need to see a few more photos before I formed an opinion:whistling2:
> It's the internet-can't take it too..... seriously


Yeah, thanks a lot Holly. Here I was happily living a sheltered and innocent life, secure in my belief that PT was at least one bulwark and haven aligned against the pernicious influences of the smutty side of the internet and then you forced me to check out major's profile! :icon_redface: I'm shattered and will never be the same guy I was before that traumatizing moment. It is now my mission to keep going back and checking to see if those horrible pictures are still there until action has been taken. :whistling2:


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Not until now Holly, I used to look at most all new members and weed out the potential spammers but these days I am waiting until the spam happens so I just let the member count climb and eject them when something happens.
> 
> Maybe she thought it was a body painting forum lol.





CliffK said:


> The curiosity was killing me Holly,I had to go see.:blink: I bet that profile gets a lot of looks in the next few days! lol I loved your comment. Personally, I think I would need to see a few more photos before I formed an opinion:whistling2:
> It's the internet-can't take it too..... seriously





researchhound said:


> Yeah, thanks a lot Holly. Here I was happily living a sheltered and innocent life, secure in my belief that PT was at least one bulwark and haven aligned against the pernicious influences of the smutty side of the internet and then your forced me to check out major's profile! :icon_redface: I'm shattered and will never be the same guy I was before that traumatizing moment. It is now my mission to keep going back and checking to see if those horrible pictures are still there until action has been taken. :whistling2:


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Fun police strikes again.:laughing::


----------



## dpainterman (Jan 24, 2011)

If I stand or even kneel on my knees I can't see the bottom of the baseboard. I have to crotch, 

BTW. did have a painter squatting on her but last year painting basemolding. kinda lost my temper, don't think she well sit on her ass on a job again. Of course she's unemployeed so it's not issue.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

My son does all the low cut in and base


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

:


Woodland said:


> My son does all the low cut in and base


So Mike - it that a kneel, crouch, or a sit?  I like the double fisted technique. :yes:
Dan


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

researchhound said:


> :
> 
> So Mike - it that a kneel, crouch, or a sit?  I like the double fisted technique. :yes
> Dan


Lol. I think its a kneel. That was his very first painting experience. Im already shocked by how much general painting knowledge he has already picked up. He can name pretty much everything in my shop and trailer and its use. He knows and understands the difference between paints, stains, etc. I bet he will be able to smoke many experienced painters before he even hits High School  And he will be able to ride a wheelie all the way to the job site on his quad :thumbup:


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

remind me never to apply for a job to i guess everybody out here.. in a long condo hallway for instance no way you would paint faster because im sitting.. you might as well tell me to paint out of a paint can:no:


----------

